# So How Good of a Driver Are You....Really?



## thetrailboss (May 25, 2007)

Just read *THIS ARTICLE* on CNN.  Many people would fail a written test nowadays, which is scary.  How good of a driver are you?  Where do you think the best drivers live?  The worst?  I know some of you are going to hate the headline, but it is what it is.  

I took the *test* and got a 90 percent.  What did you score?


----------



## thetrailboss (May 25, 2007)

And from the article:  



> The bottom five ranked states, from worst to best, were New York, New Jersey, Washington D.C., Massachusetts and Rhode Island.


----------



## hammer (May 25, 2007)

I only got an 80%...misread one of the questions smash: :dunce but there were a few answers that, in all honesty, I didn't agree with.  Maybe it's all of the years I've been driving in the Boston area...


----------



## Marc (May 25, 2007)

I'm the best.  Don't question it, just accept it.


----------



## hammer (May 25, 2007)

Marc said:


> I'm the best.  Don't question it, just accept it.


You must fit in well on Boston area roads...you have the right attitude.  ;-)


----------



## thetrailboss (May 25, 2007)

hammer said:


> I only got an 80%...misread one of the questions smash: :dunce but there were a few answers that, in all honesty, I didn't agree with.  Maybe it's all of the years I've been driving in the Boston area...



What questions are those?  

I got the pedestrian one wrong because VT has a law that says you only yield to pedstrians when they are in a crosswalk.  Can't remember the other one I missed....


----------



## riverc0il (May 25, 2007)

Not a terribly good test, IMO. To me the haul mark of good driving is being able to adjust to varying situations and using sound judgment. Often times being a good driver means disobeying rules of the road to accommodate the situation as needed (within reason). The only time I consider myself a dangerous driver is when I am following someone doing less than the speed limit with no opportunity to pass. Bad habit of mine, but I get frustrated. I have been known to pull over when doing the speed limit or even 5 over when an anxious driver gets behind me and starts tail gating. In general, from having lived in MA and VT and driven extensively in NH, I am most uncomfortable driving in NH due to other drivers. Even compared to driving in Boston, it is funny that it is sometimes more dangerous driving in the Northern New England region. In the metro area, every knows every driver is out for themselves and people are easy to predict. I have a hard time predicting people on the road up here sometimes.


----------



## hammer (May 25, 2007)

thetrailboss said:


> What questions are those?
> 
> I got the pedestrian one wrong because VT has a law that says you only yield to pedstrians when they are in a crosswalk.  Can't remember the other one I missed....


I also got the pedestrian one wrong...stopping in the middle of the road for no apparent reason (to others) is an invite for a rear-end collision.

I also got the yellow light question wrong...although I guess one could say that stopping if it safe to do so is better than being prepared to stop. Stopping at a yellow in these parts can also be an invite for a rear-ender...



			
				riverc0il said:
			
		

> In the metro area, every knows every driver is out for themselves and people are easy to predict. I have a hard time predicting people on the road up here sometimes.


That is so true...I have more problems when I go to visit family in South Jersey because people don't seem to expect more aggressive driving and therefore don't know how to react.


----------



## Marc (May 25, 2007)

OldsnowboarderME said:


> I was taught pedestrian have the right of way even if they are jay walking. Hit a pedestrian and it will your fault.



Unless  you didn't have ample time to stop, for instance, if someone hid behind a bush and ran out 5 feet in front of your car in a 55 mph zone.


----------



## wa-loaf (May 25, 2007)

90%, misread the tailgate question and the yellow light question was vague.

I've driven in Florence and we've got nothing on Italian drivers. Traffic lanes? What are those?


----------



## Marc (May 25, 2007)

hammer said:


> I also got the pedestrian one wrong...stopping in the middle of the road for no apparent reason (to others) is an invite for a rear-end collision.
> 
> I also got the yellow light question wrong...although I guess one could say that stopping if it safe to do so is better than being prepared to stop. Stopping at a yellow in these parts can also be an invite for a rear-ender...
> 
> That is so true...I have more problems when I go to visit family in South Jersey because people don't seem to expect more aggressive driving and therefore don't know how to react.



While practically speaking you may worry about being hit from behind, it is nothing you can control and therefore you must drive safely according to the conditions in front of you.  You can't drive under the assumption that it is unsafe to stop for a hazard just because the guy behind you can't see the same hazard.  If you have to stop, then you have to stop.  You are in the position of making that judgement call, not who is following you.  If they hit you it is their fault.

The only time in a collosion when a vehicle hits another from behind that the following vehicle is not at fault is if that vehicle is cut off and was safely traveling the speed limit (at an on ramp, for example).



I told you all I was the best.


----------



## Marc (May 25, 2007)

OldsnowboarderME said:


> Marc that would called committing suicide..  but a *scumbag* lawyer would get something out of your insurance company I am sure ..



Happens most of the time with kids in neighborhoods with fences and what not.



BTW, fixed your post for you


----------



## hammer (May 25, 2007)

Marc said:


> While practically speaking you may worry about being hit from behind, it is nothing you can control and therefore you must drive safely according to the conditions in front of you.  You can't drive under the assumption that it is unsafe to stop for a hazard just because the guy behind you can't see the same hazard.  If you have to stop, then you have to stop.  You are in the position of making that judgement call, not who is following you.  If they hit you it is their fault.
> 
> The only time in a collosion when a vehicle hits another from behind that the following vehicle is not at fault is if that vehicle is cut off and was safely traveling the speed limit (at an on ramp, for example).
> 
> ...


Good points...outside of a crosswalk, however, I would only stop for a pedestrian if the alternative was to hit him.

It may not be the "best" way to drive, but I do try to pay attention to what is going on behind me.  In a rear-ender, you can say all you want about the driver behind being at fault but that won't make the injuries hurt any less...


----------



## Marc (May 25, 2007)

hammer said:


> Good points...outside of a crosswalk, however, I would only stop for a pedestrian if the alternative was to hit him.
> 
> It may not be the "best" way to drive, but I do try to pay attention to what is going on behind me.  In a rear-ender, you can say all you want about the driver behind being at fault *but that won't make the injuries hurt any less...*



That's what the settlement is for


----------



## ctenidae (May 25, 2007)

85%.The three I missed were ones I wasn't 100% sure about, and went with the more conservative option.


----------



## thetrailboss (May 25, 2007)

riverc0il said:


> Not a terribly good test, IMO. To me the haul mark of good driving is being able to adjust to varying situations and using sound judgment. Often times being a good driver means disobeying rules of the road to accommodate the situation as needed (within reason). The only time I consider myself a dangerous driver is when I am following someone doing less than the speed limit with no opportunity to pass. Bad habit of mine, but I get frustrated. I have been known to pull over when doing the speed limit or even 5 over when an anxious driver gets behind me and starts tail gating. In general, from having lived in MA and VT and driven extensively in NH, I am most uncomfortable driving in NH due to other drivers. Even compared to driving in Boston, it is funny that it is sometimes more dangerous driving in the Northern New England region. In the metro area, every knows every driver is out for themselves and people are easy to predict. I have a hard time predicting people on the road up here sometimes.



This is actually a compilation of questions that states ask on their exams.  The questions are based on the law of the road.  

As to the pedestrian question, I was leaning toward yielding to the pedestrian, but the rear end component was the sticking point.  I also was assuming that the pedestrian was not out in front of me, forcing me to stop.


----------



## Marc (May 25, 2007)

thetrailboss said:


> This is actually a compilation of questions that states ask on their exams.  The questions are based on the law of the road.
> 
> As to the pedestrian question, I was leaning toward yielding to the pedestrian, *but the rear end component was the sticking point.*  I also was assuming that the pedestrian was not out in front of me, forcing me to stop.



Oh.  Oh my.  Not gonna touch that one.  I just hope mrs. trailboss is ok with it.


----------



## thetrailboss (May 25, 2007)

Marc said:


> Oh.  Oh my.  Not gonna touch that one.  I just hope mrs. trailboss is ok with it.



HA!  Bad pun....  :lol: :lol: :lol: :roll:

BTW....*this guy* makes a good point for the reintroduction of the 55 mph national speed limit and carpooling.  Thoughts????  Not political ones though....


----------



## ski_resort_observer (May 25, 2007)

thetrailboss said:


> And from the article:The bottom five ranked states, from worst to best, were New York, New Jersey, Washington D.C., Massachusetts and Rhode Island.



Not too surprising.....they all tailgate like they get bonus points or something. They should pay a surcharge for the privilage of driving out of state payable to the state they are driving to.


----------



## thetrailboss (May 25, 2007)

ski_resort_observer said:


> Not too surprising.....they all tailgate like they get bonus points or something. They should pay a surcharge for the privilage of driving out of state payable to the state they are driving to.



:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Forgot to put the upside of the article....the best states were in the Midwest and west IIRC.


----------



## riverc0il (May 25, 2007)

No reason to have 55 MPH speed limits. That is just asking for a lot of pissed off people. Would it help spread out congestion on the crowded high ways? Perhaps, but that isn't a problem of people driving too fast but too many people on the road. A waste of fuel perhaps, but where do we draw the line? Going long distance, it is most definitely worth it for most people to pay a few extra bucks at the bump to get somewhere 10-15 minutes faster. People are going to drive as fast as they are going to drive. Last thing we need is police officers pulling people over for going faster than 55 MPH (which of course causes rubber necking and traffic jams in more crowded areas).


----------



## thetrailboss (May 25, 2007)

riverc0il said:


> No reason to have 55 MPH speed limits. That is just asking for a lot of pissed off people. Would it help spread out congestion on the crowded high ways? Perhaps, but that isn't a problem of people driving too fast but too many people on the road. A waste of fuel perhaps, but where do we draw the line? Going long distance, it is most definitely worth it for most people to pay a few extra bucks at the bump to get somewhere 10-15 minutes faster. People are going to drive as fast as they are going to drive. Last thing we need is police officers pulling people over for going faster than 55 MPH (which of course causes rubber necking and traffic jams in more crowded areas).



You must admit that at a time when gasoline is the price that it is and at the level of demand where it is, the savings realized from driving 20 mph slower or so is breathtaking.

With regards to congestion, his point was that there should be more carpooling.


----------



## ski_resort_observer (May 25, 2007)

riverc0il said:


> No reason to have 55 MPH speed limits. That is just asking for a lot of pissed off people. Would it help spread out congestion on the crowded high ways? Perhaps, but that isn't a problem of people driving too fast but too many people on the road. A waste of fuel perhaps, but where do we draw the line? Going long distance, it is most definitely worth it for most people to pay a few extra bucks at the bump to get somewhere 10-15 minutes faster. People are going to drive as fast as they are going to drive. Last thing we need is police officers pulling people over for going faster than 55 MPH (which of course causes rubber necking and traffic jams in more crowded areas).



I don't remember any such problems when it was 55mph. The thing that makes me laugh is the person who risks everyone's life by driving too fast, tailgating like they were in a NASCAR race so they can dangerously pass and then when you get to the next intersection stopped at the light and they are right in front of you in line. 

Riv....your from Mass. right? :wink: :lol:


----------



## Marc (May 25, 2007)

thetrailboss said:


> You must admit that at a time when gasoline is the price that it is and at the level of demand where it is, the savings realized from driving 20 mph slower or so is breathtaking.
> 
> With regards to congestion, his point was that there should be more carpooling.



He's right... I couldn't believe how my mileage went up when a slid my average down under 110.


----------



## bvibert (May 25, 2007)

I scored 95% on the test.  I couldn't remember how far ahead you were supposed to turn on your signals... :roll:


----------



## from_the_NEK (May 25, 2007)

I got 8 and 14 wrong. IMO 14 is kind of a trick question and I believe 8 is different from state to state.


----------



## BeanoNYC (May 25, 2007)

95%


----------



## andyzee (May 25, 2007)

BeanoNYC said:


> 95%


 

1 apple for the teacher!


----------



## thetrailboss (May 25, 2007)

BeanoNYC said:


> 95%




:beer:


----------



## ski_resort_observer (May 25, 2007)

Let's bring this thread into the relm of common sense. Equating how well someone drives by how they do on a written test is no more rediculous than equating how well someone skis based on how they do on a written test.

Here's the scene...someone signing up for a ski lesson.

Instuctor: so..what ability level are you at?

skier: well....I have never skied before but I got a 95% on the written test on Alpinezone

Instuctor: cool...so we will put you in the advanced class!


----------



## Marc (May 25, 2007)

Hahaha, SRO must have scored like 50% or something.


----------



## bvibert (May 25, 2007)

Marc said:


> Hahaha, SRO must have scored like 50% or something.



That's what I was thinking too. :lol:


----------



## wa-loaf (May 25, 2007)

ski_resort_observer said:


> Let's bring this thread into the relm of common sense. Equating how well someone drives by how they do on a written test is no more rediculous than equating how well someone skis based on how they do on a written test.
> 
> Here's the scene...someone signing up for a ski lesson.
> 
> ...



Yes, but you still need to understand the basic rules of the road to be a good driver. Which is what this test is about. No way we can take a drivning test online.


----------



## JimG. (May 25, 2007)

"I'm an excellent driver...yeah"


----------



## ski_resort_observer (May 25, 2007)

I have never received a speeding ticket or gotten involved in an accident...that's the real test! How did I do so well...I keep my eye on people who scored well on the written drivers test and think they are good drivers and avoid them...:lol:


----------



## thetrailboss (May 25, 2007)

ski_resort_observer said:


> Let's bring this thread into the relm of common sense. Equating how well someone drives by how they do on a written test is no more rediculous than equating how well someone skis based on how they do on a written test.
> 
> Here's the scene...someone signing up for a ski lesson.
> 
> ...



Good point.  There is an assumption being made.  You're right.  So what did you get?  :wink:


----------



## hammer (May 25, 2007)

ski_resort_observer said:


> Let's bring this thread into the relm of common sense. Equating how well someone drives by how they do on a written test is no more rediculous than equating how well someone skis based on how they do on a written test.
> 
> Here's the scene...someone signing up for a ski lesson.
> 
> ...


Given that I have the lowest reported score so far, I like what SRO said...8) :dunce:


----------



## ski_resort_observer (May 25, 2007)

Marc said:


> Hahaha, SRO must have scored like 50% or something.



Okay...I took the test and got 65%, so there!  

What the hell is a crosswalk and I thought when you approach a yellow light your supposed to speed up? 

Nothing in the test that really relates to living on a dirt road in Vermont....nothing, for example, regarding that, in Vermont, you have too yield to any manure truck and they always have the right of way...especially important this time of year.


----------



## Marc (May 25, 2007)

OldsnowboarderME said:


> Am I the only one so far that has answered all the test questions correctly?  You "Stupid" drivers :-D but Maine roads are becoming more like driving in Boston. Marc do you really have a valid driver license? ;-)



.......     define "valid."  :dunce:


----------



## ski_resort_observer (May 25, 2007)

OldsnowboarderME said:


> Am I the only one so far that has answered all the test questions correctly?  You "Stupid" drivers :-D but Maine roads are becoming more like driving in Boston. Marc do you really have a valid driver license? ;-)



That's because in the summer most of the cars in Maine ARE from Boston! Especially if you live in Kittery...:wink: The zillions of time I have driven up I95, Kittery to me is a big white gas storage tank with a big red lobster painted on it. Kittery is even before the Welcome to Maine sign. :wink:


j/k....I love the Kittery Trading Post...I think the fact that Marc is back with a vengence and I just listend to a Bob Marley tape It is affecting my posts...lol


----------



## thetrailboss (May 25, 2007)

OldsnowboarderME said:


> Am I the only one so far that has answered all the test questions correctly?  You "Stupid" drivers :-D



Impressive!




> but Maine roads are becoming more like driving in Boston. Marc do you really have a valid driver license? ;-)



I think they let him out on the roads to terrorize folks every now and then....it is a scary sight.


----------



## thetrailboss (May 25, 2007)

ski_resort_observer said:


> That's because in the summer most of the cars in Maine ARE from Boston! Especially if you live in Kittery...:wink: The zillions of time I have driven up I95, Kittery to me is a big white gas storage tank with a big red lobster painted on it. Kittery is even before the Welcome to Maine sign. :wink:



:lol:  

Just love that tank.  Mass might as well annex the portion of land from Portland to Kittery any way....


----------



## wintersyndrome (May 25, 2007)

I scored a 90 
I must have mised two question because I was dialing my cell phone while making a non-signaled left turn


----------



## thetrailboss (May 25, 2007)

wintersyndrome said:


> I scored a 90
> I must have mised two question because I was dialing my cell phone while making a non-signaled left turn



HA!  :lol:


----------



## wintersyndrome (May 25, 2007)

OldsnowboarderME said:


> A license that actually has your photo on it that wasn't obtain in some dark backstreet alley in New York City. :roll:



Ever since Gulianni and Bloomberg Manhattan is like Disney North...All the dark alleys have since moved to Brooklyn, Jersey City and Newark.


----------



## ski_resort_observer (May 25, 2007)

wintersyndrome said:


> Ever since Gulianni and Bloomberg Manhattan is like Disney North...All the dark alleys have since moved to Brooklyn, Jersey City and Newark.



I was going to say that but I'm trying to respect the "no politics" rule...:wink:



> the gas storage tank you mentioned is actually BOC air separation facility


Years ago I told the kids it was full of lobsta chowdah....:lol:


----------



## thetrailboss (May 25, 2007)

wintersyndrome said:


> Ever since Gulianni and Bloomberg Manhattan is like Disney North...All the dark alleys have since moved to Brooklyn, Jersey City and Newark.




Yeah, just be careful not to go any further with the political comments :wink:


----------



## Marc (May 25, 2007)

OldsnowboarderME said:


> A license that actually has your photo on it that wasn't obtain in some dark backstreet alley in New York City. :roll:



Well, mine has my photo on it, and the dark backstreet alley wasn't in NYC...




...so... yes.   :dunce:


----------



## snoseek (May 25, 2007)

OldsnowboarderME said:


> The gas storage tank you mentioned is actually BOC air separation facility ..all petroleum products are stored on the other side of the river in Portsmouth.  I almost don't notice the tank anymore on my way home.  I am too  busy trying to avoid all the stupid drivers trying to make my exit.   ;-)



i used to live on the river right across from those tanks. man did 95 roar with cars on the holiday weekends. got pretty used to the noise (being just the 2nd dock from the bridge) but the jumpers were another story.


----------



## thetrailboss (Jun 3, 2007)

Guess we know *how this psycho woman would have done* on the test  .  She plowed into a street festival in DC.  WTF? :blink:


----------



## Skier75 (Jun 3, 2007)

Okay, so I've never been very good on tests, but I'd like to think I'm a pretty good driver....I've been called a Mammie, because of a vechicle I used to own and the type of vechicle I prefer which is a 4dr sedan. I've changed my ways though, just bought an AWD Subaru. Still I stay at the speed limit or 5 miles over, so I don't get a speeding ticket, I'm sure I piss people off that way, but if they want a speeding ticket I say more power to them. I've had my time, when I was in my 20's, I was a bad girl and got my fair share of tickets for various things, which one was speeding. I ended up having to take defensive driving because of some of those tickets, so now I behave myself and act my age.....wait what is my age????   Only accidents I've been in was someone else driving or someone had hit me. Okay I'll shut up now so I don't jinx myself.

Anyways, I got an 80 on the test. Messed up on the question about the crosswalk, signaling timing, following safe distance, and the steady yellow light. I thought you was supposed to go like hell before the light changes to red......  JK. No the crosswalk thing, I think was kinda stupid, isn't the ped supposed to cross at a crosswalk or it'd be there fault? Anyway, couldn't remember exactly the timing thing or safe distance, been awhile since I've had my license and the yellow light gimmie a break, that was a very good choice between preparing to stop or stopping if it's safe to do so....that was a toss up, if you ask me....


----------



## Greg (Jun 3, 2007)

75% But in my defense, some of the answers were what I thought was right, not what my gut was telling me. Should have followed my gut.


----------



## wintersyndrome (Jun 4, 2007)

thetrailboss said:


> Yeah, just be careful not to go any further with the political comments :wink:




Sorry guys...my apologies...diarhhea of the mouth


----------



## BeanoNYC (Jun 4, 2007)

wintersyndrome said:


> Sorry guys...my apologies...diarhhea of the mouth



not political comment at all.  it's a fact that times square is not the seedy haven for fake id's it used to be.  8)


----------



## bill2ski (Jun 4, 2007)

BeanoNYC said:


> not political comment at all.  it's a fact that times square is not the seedy haven for fake id's it used to be.  8)



Not that Canal St. can't compete in the seedy department, as long as you speak the language.


----------



## BeanoNYC (Jun 4, 2007)

bill2ski said:


> Not that Canal St. can't compete in the seedy department, as long as you speak the language.



Quite true and the language you speak of is money.  ;-)


----------



## bill2ski (Jun 4, 2007)

Oh yea !  I got a 95 on the test.
I've driven more miles in reverse than most will ever drive in forward. Trust me when I say drivers in the northeast are more capable due to the extreme conditions we are sujected to. But we also rank high as the rudest drivers on the road. Try driving cross country and you'll see what I mean. I've been flipped off, flashed, cut off and break jobbed more at home than anywhere I travel to.


----------



## bill2ski (Jun 4, 2007)

BeanoNYC said:


> Quite true and the language you speak of is money.  ;-)



Everybody speaks CHA-CHING !!


----------



## smitty77 (Jun 5, 2007)

Skier75 said:


> No the crosswalk thing, I think was kinda stupid, isn't the ped supposed to cross at a crosswalk or it'd be there fault?


Someone else said it earlier, but they were right on.  Even if the pedestian was jay-walking, if you him him/her, you're at fault.  Same thing about getting rear-ended while letting somone cross.  The person that hit you will be at fault.  I also drive like everyone is out to hit me, but I drive with the rules of the road in mind first.  I've driven over 250,000 miles for my company alone in the last 5 years, and not so much as one speeding ticket - knock on wood.  One written warning on my own time for doing 35 in a 25 in downtown Fitchburg, MA.  Me and the six other joes infront of and behind me.  Stupid speed trap.

Of course I did rear-end someone in the wifes car two year ago. 
In the end I won my insurance appeal because the state deemed I was not more than 50% at fault.  Me for "following too close" (cited), but her for stopping suddenly when a sheet of snow and ice slid onto her winshield (cited for impeeded operation of vehicle).  She panicked, stopped in the middle of a yield turn, and I ran into her.  Damage to her car was just over $600.  Damage to the wife's car was $0 

BTW, I scored a 95%.  Got question 8 wrong as I wasn't so sure it's "legal" to pass on the right,  In most New England states the signs say "Keep right except to pass".


----------



## thetrailboss (Jun 19, 2007)

BTW the *Pope has weighed in* with regards to how you should drive.  Seriously.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 28, 2008)

I got a 90..and I guessed at alot of them..lol


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jul 28, 2008)

75%. A solid C+  But no at fault accidents in 20 years, and only 2 speeding tix in 10.


----------



## severine (Jul 28, 2008)

> Your Score: 100%


----------



## Trekchick (Jul 28, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> I got a 90..and I guessed at alot of them..lol


I got 90%, too.
The one I got wrong that I am a bit surprised about is:
I said A, because I'm a stickler about not passing on the right in most situations.



> 8. You may pass on the right of another vehicle when:
> A. When traveling on a multi-lane highway carrying two or more lanes of traffic in the same direction
> B. The other vehicle is making or about to make a left turn, when a lane is provided to pass on the right
> C. Both answers are correct



Having a CDL, I still take written tests from time to time.  Thank goodness I don't have to take the road, practical and mechanical tests.


----------



## dmc (Jul 28, 2008)

i thought i was a good driver...
A 20 year record of safe driving..

Until last May...


----------



## deadheadskier (Jul 28, 2008)

scored an 80

some of those questions seem a bit whack though

who stops at a yellow light?  (question 18)  I answered be prepared to stop


----------



## o3jeff (Jul 28, 2008)

Scored a 90.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 28, 2008)

Oh Yeah and I answered the questions..not based on what I would do but what I thought the correct answer would be...lol


----------



## Marc (Jul 29, 2008)

Woah, what happened there d?  It looks like either a rollover or a big ass animal...  Glad you were OK.


----------



## bvibert (Jul 29, 2008)

Marc said:


> Woah, what happened there d?  It looks like either a rollover or a big ass animal...  Glad you were OK.



IIRC he hit a moose while in NH.

EDIT: Yup, he talks about it here:
http://forums.alpinezone.com/28393-...-car-tomorrow.html?highlight=moose#post265968


----------



## severine (Jul 29, 2008)

Wow, that sucks!


----------



## drjeff (Jul 29, 2008)

I scored a 90%, but I have a "local rules" issue that I've got to take with one of the questions.  The question reguarding passing on the right.  Atleast here in CT, it's illegal to do on a multilane road traveling in the same direction.  I know from personal experience of seeing the flashing red lights behind me after doing so on the Wilbur-Cross Parkway outside of meriden a few years back


----------



## bvibert (Jul 29, 2008)

drjeff said:


> I scored a 90%, but I have a "local rules" issue that I've got to take with one of the questions.  The question reguarding passing on the right.  Atleast here in CT, it's illegal to do on a multilane road traveling in the same direction.  I know from personal experience of seeing the flashing red lights behind me after doing so on the Wilbur-Cross Parkway outside of meriden a few years back



AFAIK, it's legal to pass on the right in CT as long as there's more than 3 lanes (not counting slow lanes on uphills) traveling in the same direction.  At least, that's what I was told in driver's ed. 15 years ago.


----------



## drjeff (Jul 29, 2008)

bvibert said:


> AFAIK, it's legal to pass on the right in CT as long as there's more than 3 lanes (not counting slow lanes on uphills) traveling in the same direction.  At least, that's what I was told in driver's ed. 15 years ago.



I actually asked one of my patients whose a state trooper about this AFTER I got my ticket,  and he told me that in CT, the state law is that unless you're being specifically instructed to by an officer and/or signalman/woman that passing on the right in CT is illegal. Most of the time though it has to be a "blatant" pass where you quickly swerve right, pass the car and then quickly swerve left back around the slower car for them to issue you a ticket for it though,  or sometimes an officer may tack it on to your ticket if they already have you for another infraction.

I only wish I had read up and was aware of that "local CT rule" before that infraction


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jul 29, 2008)

80 %  hey its  NYS  

No accidents , no speeding tix in over 20 yrs  and frankly imo several questions were deceptively nebulous  as others have pointed out.  

 One can scope tests but the proof is YOUR DRIVING Record  that's the real Ka-Ching factor


----------



## dmc (Jul 29, 2008)

Marc said:


> Woah, what happened there d?  It looks like either a rollover or a big ass animal...  Glad you were OK.



Moose - Rt2 New Hampshire..

sucked... worse for the moose...


----------



## hammer (Jul 29, 2008)

drjeff said:


> I actually asked one of my patients whose a state trooper about this AFTER I got my ticket, and he told me that in CT, the state law is that unless you're being specifically instructed to by an officer and/or signalman/woman that passing on the right in CT is illegal. Most of the time though it has to be a "blatant" pass where you quickly swerve right, pass the car and then quickly swerve left back around the slower car for them to issue you a ticket for it though, or sometimes an officer may tack it on to your ticket if they already have you for another infraction.
> 
> I only wish I had read up and was aware of that "local CT rule" before that infraction


I thought that passing on the right on multi-lane highways was a no-no in NJ as well...it's OK to pass on the right in MA, though. Go figure.

What usually got me with driver written tests were questions about the penalties for offenses like drunk driving. I don't think that memorizing whether a license suspension is for 60 or 90 days matters, all that anyone needs to know is that they will be in a load of trouble if they drink and drive...


----------



## bvibert (Jul 29, 2008)

drjeff said:


> I actually asked one of my patients whose a state trooper about this AFTER I got my ticket,  and he told me that in CT, the state law is that unless you're being specifically instructed to by an officer and/or signalman/woman that passing on the right in CT is illegal. Most of the time though it has to be a "blatant" pass where you quickly swerve right, pass the car and then quickly swerve left back around the slower car for them to issue you a ticket for it though,  or sometimes an officer may tack it on to your ticket if they already have you for another infraction.
> 
> I only wish I had read up and was aware of that "local CT rule" before that infraction



I just got this from the CT General Statutes:


			
				http://www.cga.ct.gov said:
			
		

> Sec. 14-233. Passing on right. The driver of a vehicle may overtake and pass upon the right of another vehicle only when conditions permit such movement in safety and under the following conditions: (1) When the vehicle overtaken is making or has signified the intention to make a left turn; (2) when lines of vehicles traveling in the same direction in adjoining traffic lanes have come to a stop or have reduced their speed; (3) upon a one-way street free from obstructions and of sufficient width for two or more lines of moving vehicles; (4) upon a limited access highway or parkway free from obstructions with three or more lanes provided for traffic in one direction. Such movement shall not be made by driving off the pavement or main-traveled portion of the highway except where lane designations, signs, signals or markings provide for such movement. Violation of any provision of this section shall be an infraction.


http://www.cga.ct.gov/2007/pub/Chap248.htm#Sec14-233.htm


----------



## hammer (Jul 29, 2008)

Warp Daddy said:


> 80 % hey its NYS
> 
> No accidents , no speeding tix in over 20 yrs and frankly imo several questions were deceptively nebulous as others have pointed out.
> 
> One can scope tests but the proof is YOUR DRIVING Record that's the real Ka-Ching factor


Just wondering...how long do your insurance rates go up if you have a ticket or accident? I had a few at-fault accidents (last one about 8 years ago) and, in Mass., you got hit with surcharges for 6 years...:-?


----------



## drjeff (Jul 29, 2008)

bvibert said:


> I just got this from the CT General Statutes:
> http://www.cga.ct.gov/2007/pub/Chap248.htm#Sec14-233.htm



Now if folks would just head the rule of the road "keep right EXCEPT to pass", this would be a non issue!

I thinking back to my situation, it was on the Wilbur Cross Pkwy (2 lanes), climbing up a hill, where the car infront of me, even though the right lane was open for a few hundred yards behind and INFRONT of it, was "married" to the left lane.  I just happned to be the very frustrated driver immediately behind that person at the head of a longer line of cars behind me, and went for it.  Unknown to me because of the darkness at the time, the CT State trooper was the 4th car in line.  I guess that based on that, if I had been on a 3 lane portion of I-95/I-84, etc instead of the Wilbur Cross, that I would have been okay.


----------



## bvibert (Jul 29, 2008)

drjeff said:


> Now if folks would just head the rule of the road "keep right EXCEPT to pass", this would be a non issue!
> 
> I thinking back to my situation, it was on the Wilbur Cross Pkwy (2 lanes), climbing up a hill, where the car infront of me, even though the right lane was open for a few hundred yards behind and INFRONT of it, was "married" to the left lane.  I just happned to be the very frustrated driver immediately behind that person at the head of a longer line of cars behind me, and went for it.  Unknown to me because of the darkness at the time, the CT State trooper was the 4th car in line.  I guess that based on that, if I had been on a 3 lane portion of I-95/I-84, etc instead of the Wilbur Cross, that I would have been okay.



Agreed on the keep right except to pass part.  Too many people can't be bothered to follow that one.  It sucks that you got nabbed for that one, did your speed have anything to do with the ticket?  Most cops I've seen on the road would have been the first car to be passing the slower driver on the right...


----------



## drjeff (Jul 29, 2008)

bvibert said:


> Agreed on the keep right except to pass part.  Too many people can't be bothered to follow that one.  It sucks that you got nabbed for that one, did your speed have anything to do with the ticket?  Most cops I've seen on the road would have been the first car to be passing the slower driver on the right...



The cop said I was doing 70 in a 55, but when I asked to see the radar log (since I was about 99% certain based on my speedometer reading that I didn't get above 65), the trooper told me (paraphrasing here) that he couldn't get a radar lock on me since he was behind 3 other cars and that the 70 was an estimate.  Ticket came back with the traffic violation for passing on the right, no speeding violation was given  I sent in whatever the fine was. and over and done deal.

Little trick about speeding fines that my uncle(an atttorney) told me soon after I got my license.  If your pulled over for speeding, it's your right to see the speed that the radar gun clocked you at.  If the trooper is unable to produce the speed for you, then if you choose to goto court and fight the ticket, all you need to tell the judge is that you asked to see the speed on the radar gun and it wasn't made available to you.  Ticket dismissed.


----------



## snoseek (Jul 29, 2008)

I scored a 70 but that test does not take into account how people actually drive. I have 0 accidents and no traffic violations in 19 years driving, knock on wood. I don't consider myself a great driver but always avoid tailgating, passing on the right, doing 60 in the left lane on interstate ect....


----------



## bvibert (Jul 29, 2008)

drjeff said:


> The cop said I was doing 70 in a 55, but when I asked to see the radar log (since I was about 99% certain based on my speedometer reading that I didn't get above 65), the trooper told me (paraphrasing here) that he couldn't get a radar lock on me since he was behind 3 other cars and that the 70 was an estimate.  Ticket came back with the traffic violation for passing on the right, no speeding violation was given  I sent in whatever the fine was. and over and done deal.
> 
> Little trick about speeding fines that my uncle(an atttorney) told me soon after I got my license.  If your pulled over for speeding, it's your right to see the speed that the radar gun clocked you at.  If the trooper is unable to produce the speed for you, then if you choose to goto court and fight the ticket, all you need to tell the judge is that you asked to see the speed on the radar gun and it wasn't made available to you.  Ticket dismissed.



So, it sounds to me, that he wanted to get you for speeding, but since he had no proof he got you for whatever else he could.  I'd imagine that it was probably a smaller fine than speeding anyway...


----------

